# filtration



## 2001SE (Mar 11, 2009)

I just bought a Buon Vino Mini Jet filter and was wondering befor filtering wine should I wash and sanitise the pump? In the instructions it just say to run clean water to wash it. Does anyone else have this pump and could tell me the way they do it?


----------



## cpfan (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the Mini Jet. I hate the instructions.

Before first use, clean everything. *Here's the process I use.* It requires a sprayer of sanitizer in addition to a litre or more of sanitizer. And no, I don't rinse the sanitizer. I do, however, shake off any excess.

1. Position the Mini Jet on a counter with a sanitized primary pail beneath it.

2. Run sanitizer thru the input hose, pump, and small hose. Separately sanitize the inside of the output hoses.

3. Spray the Mini Jet base with sanitizer (anywhere wine might touch). insert the overflow hose on the nipple on the bottom of the base, making sure it goes into the primary.

4. Soak the pads in a sanitizer solution. at most a minute or two? Position all three pads on the MJ with rough side out, and holes matching the dimples in the base.

5. Spray the first plate with sanitizer and insert between two pads. Repeat for the second plate. Spray the third plate (the one with nozzles) and place it outside the last pad.

6. Spray the pressure plate with sanitizer and put into place. Note the label MUST be right side up. Put the hand wheels on. TURN by hand do not use pliers as you will likely break the handwheels. (Replacements are available from Buon Vino in Cambridge Ontario Canada).

7. Place the output hose on the top left nipple, and the short hose on the bottom right one. Sanitize the outside of the input hose and insert the anti-sediment foot if you will require it. Run at least 4 litres of clean water through the system. Just let it run into the primary. While this is happening spray the outside of the output and overflow hoses with sanitizer. Drain the two output hoses.

8. Move the input hose into the carboy of wine. Try NOT to handle the part that will be in the wine.

9. Position a receiving primary or carboy to receive both output hoses (again handle the hoses carefully.

10. Turn the pump on, and start filtering.

11. Clean EVERYTHING. Drain and store.

I just did this from memory, so may have missed something. Hope it helps.

Steve
​


----------



## wines just fine (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm new at this. When do you filter your wines? The LFoP seems to pooh pooh filtering.

An article I read suggests that tannins are removed by filtering. Would you just filter your white wine?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2009)

Lots of people filter red wines. I dont but its mainly because I di=ont feel like doing it on a wine that wont really show much improvement from it, I just let my red wines sit much longer and bulk age for all sedimiment to drop out. I do filter my whites and fruit wines though and have never noticed any difference as Im tasting tthe whole time.


----------



## manku007 (Jun 28, 2009)

The Buon Vino Mini Jet filter is very nice, I have seen some pictures on google images and it looks very nice, Since I never seen any device like that, just wondering that how it works and all that. 
But what kind of profits will u get after using it was thinking only filter or something else in as extra


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2009)

2001SE said:


> I just bought a Buon Vino Mini Jet filter and was wondering befor filtering wine should I wash and sanitise the pump? In the instructions it just say to run clean water to wash it. Does anyone else have this pump and could tell me the way they do it?



I have one and use it on all my whites and fruit wines. Best to use it after your wine is aged and clear. This filter will NOT clear wine rather "Polish" it. I use # 2 filters


----------

